# How to fix "lens error" in digital camera



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2012)

If you've ever thought you had to throw away that digital camera because of a "lens error" problem this could come in real handy. I myself just did this and it worked fantastic.


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 14, 2012)

That is fantastic! I definitely wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 14, 2012)

You and I definitely have the same sense of humour Kevin. I nearly wet myself laughing after watching this video. (even though you don't find guys playing a garbage bag funny, this video is funny)


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 14, 2012)

I taught my 3 boys one thing about fixing things if all else fails get a larger utility wrench. U wrench = hammer. That was a funny one thanks Kevin.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2012)

That actually works on most electronic devices...


----------

